
Boing 737-800 at Istanbul overran runway, impacted wall, broke up - petschge
http://avherald.com/h?article=4d2e6a8d&opt=7168
======
maxcan
"...touched down about abeam taxiways T/F (about 1950 meters/6400 feet past
the threshold, about 1000 meters/3300 feet before the runway end)"

Before everyone jumps on Boeing, unless some additional news breaks about a
mechanical failure this is pilot error pure and simple. If you're landing
2/3rds down the runway, you should be initiating a go around well before the
wheels hit the ground.

It may come out that there was a mechanical failure which prevented go-around,
in which case I'll eat my words. If not, the pilots acted grossly
irresponsibly.

------
3327
This is the Second runway excursion in two months, same airline, same airport,
similar conditions.

The prior one was less severe and never made it to international press.

------
upofadown
They were attempting to land with a quartering tail wind. The tower might of
been a bit slow with the runway change. The pilots were advised of the wind
direction and speed so it would of been their call in the end.

------
c0restraint
Looking at the video, I'm honestly surprised there's only one death. The
fuselage is completely sheared off. I really hope all those people recovery
quickly and fully!

